# Supreme DH V3 2012 Innenlager



## schigga (8. März 2013)

Hallo

ich hab heute meine Kurbel zerstört.
Jetzt will ich mir eine Descandent drauf packen. Ich werde aber aus diesem Innenlager-Zirkus nicht schlau. Passt die Descandent Kurbel in das 
"Press Fit Shimano BB92"

Hat jemand Ahnung davon?


----------



## Bick (15. März 2013)

Shimano Kurbel = Shimano Innenlager benötigt,
Truvativ Kurbel = Truvativ Innenlager benötigt,
XXX Kurbel = XXX Innenlager benötigt.

Comprende?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morgoth (17. März 2013)

Hat die Descandent Kurbel eine Hollowtech II Lagerachse? Wenn nicht, dann passt es nicht.  Shimano Pressfit Innenlager sind für die Hollowtechs ausgelegt.


----------



## Silent_Flowcomp (17. März 2013)

Sram GXP Pressfit BB92 wäre die Antwort auf deine Descendant Frage.


----------



## schigga (17. März 2013)

Habs Leute, vielen dank


----------

